# The Family Theater - Music Room



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Receiver - Yamaha HTR-5760: 7.1 / 100 Wpc 
Disc Player - Panasonic DVD-F87: 5 disc, DVD Audio-Video changer
Relics - Toshiba dual deck casette player
- VCR (I can't even remember who made it - its just waiting to die)
Speakers - Axiom M60 v2: Front
- Axiom VP150 v2: Center
- Axiom QS8 v2: Surrounds
- SVS PB10-NSD: Subwoofer
Equalizer - DSP1124 / Room EQ Wizard (still trying to make this work)
Projector - Panasonic PTAE900: 720p, 3LCD front projector
Screen - Da-Lite Model B-CSR, 92 inch diagonal, 16:9, manual screen
Set Top Box - Humax HFA-100 HDTV set-top box (but I don't watch television)
Antenna - still don't have one (see comment above on television)
Interconnects - Blue Jeans cables
Speaker Wire - off the shelf 14 g speaker wire
Accoustic Treatment - just using decor placement at present


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I need a bigger house, so I can have a seperate theatre/music room.


----------

